# Duck Boat Bow Lights



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just playing devils advocate. Expensive yes, but the are a very well made product. 

Here is another pretty cool video.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A good China 12" LED bar will run you $100 and out 5700 lumens or so. The Rigid e series 10" ( they don't have 12") puts out 5740 lumens and costs $400. The e2 10" puts out 6888 lumens and costs $500. No doubt the Rigid is a better product BUY is it 4x the price better?? Well, I guess that is up to the individual.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Craig you own a prodigy and you didn't have Chad put them on? &#128518;


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

craigrh13 said:


> A good China 12" LED bar will run you $100 and out 5700 lumens or so. The Rigid e series 10" ( they don't have 12") puts out 5740 lumens and costs $400. The e2 10" puts out 6888 lumens and costs $500. No doubt the Rigid is a better product BUY is it 4x the price better?? Well, I guess that is up to the individual.


Thats the same argument with 50watt seelites for $105 vs 50watt amazon cree at $30. The seelites are made with better quality componets or supposedly are. But when I can buy 3 lites that look and function exactly the same for the same price as one. Makes me take chances. Especially when im rigging my boat with 10 of them. $300 vs $1,050.

Plus I dont want jonesy feeling bad when a fat carp is smacking its tail with a arrow stuck in it on my fancy lighting.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Lets all be realistic, lights are cool and fun toys, but they dont kill ducks like benelli shotguns jacked with hypersonic. Thats money worth every nickel. My oversize ghg paint schemes run close second lol.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> Craig you own a prodigy and you didn't have Chad put them on? &#128518;


He sells Rouges which are sky high too. Right after I bought my boat, like 1.5 months later he ran a special giving away a 10" bar with every purchase. I juuuuust missed it.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> Lets all be realistic, lights are cool and fun toys, but they dont kill ducks like benelli shotguns jacked with hypersonic. Thats money worth every nickel. My oversize ghg paint schemes run close second lol.


....and your future Duck Water boat purchase runs third? hehehe


----------

